# Mozart died in 1826?



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

http://darksaxebleu.deviantart.com/art/MOZART-died-in-1826-583540333 Here :tiphat:

Obligatory music:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Excellent. No dude could have composed that much quality music and died in 1791.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

holy ****......


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Perhaps he discarded his wig and became Carl Maria von Weber for the missing 35 years of his life.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Perhaps he discarded his wig and became Carl Maria von Weber for the missing 35 years of his life.


Which would have explained his facility for writing for the clarinet-three virtuoso works-two Clarinet Concertos and the Concertino.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Perhaps he discarded his wig and became Carl Maria von Weber for the missing 35 years of his life.


What? 
Thirty-five years of writing _lesser quality_ music than one wrote during his first thirty-five years would probably be enough to cause one's death. I mean, Mozart wrote pretty good stuff for 35 years. Why would he spend the next thirty five "dumbing down". (And I say this supporting that C.M. von Weber was a competent composer. But nobody was quite a Mozart, except the original Wolfgang Amadeus.)

There has been contention that Shakespeare's plays were written by various other folks and not by William himself. Yet, when one compares the writings of any of the "pretenders" to Shakespeare's own work, one wonders why someone would write lesser quality stuff under his own name, and save his "genius" for writing under a pseudonym! Of course, with the above contention (Mozart becoming Weber) the situation reverses, and the pseudominous works become the lesser pieces.

By the way ... just forget this whole post of mine. I've been laughing too hard to be truly coherent.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I only chose von Weber as he died in 1826. I didn't want to over-elaborate the joke (such as it was) by saying something like 'and Mozart thus managed to conceal his true identity by means of writing very few great works compared to before'. 

As it happens, hpowders is right - von Weber did compose some excellent works for the clarinet but his output on the whole was spotty.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmm, I feel a really juicy conspiracy theory coming on.


----------

